# help want to gain more weight fast



## fairymagic34 (May 26, 2009)

:wubu: I really would like to know how to gain as many calories as I can in one day. Any advice?


----------



## braindeadhead (May 27, 2009)

fairymagic34 said:


> :wubu: I really would like to know how to gain as many calories as I can in one day. Any advice?



I've heard of consuming calories, never gaining them... So I'm of no help...


----------



## Oldtimer76 (May 27, 2009)

Sounds like a question for die hard feedies like Madison Aikers and Ivy...


----------



## ToniTails (May 27, 2009)

go for krispy kreme n soda ... hee hee


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 27, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> go for krispy kreme n soda ... hee hee


or Krispy Kreme soda.


----------



## Tracii (May 28, 2009)

No magic pill sorry.Just start eating a lot that works for me.


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

oh yeah! krispy kreme soda! Yum!

I think I gain the most when I eat late at night- at least that's when i feel the fattest!


----------



## Shosh (May 28, 2009)

Oldtimer76 said:


> Sounds like a question for die hard feedies like Madison Aikers and Ivy...



Yeah Ivy knows how to really get the food down her neck. She is awesome.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (May 29, 2009)

She definately is


----------



## Ivy (May 30, 2009)

haha you guys crack me up! 

if you wanna get fat, you're gonna have to eat a lot. there isn't really some kind of secret or mystery to how it happens. weight gain shakes help as well.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 31, 2009)

Ivy said:


> haha you guys crack me up!
> 
> if you wanna get fat, you're gonna have to eat a lot. there isn't really some kind of secret or mystery to how it happens. weight gain shakes help as well.



*kisses your cheek*


----------



## fairymagic34 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have consumed over 7500 calories everyday... Last night I sat and ate over 16 tacos from taco bell, ate a box of crispy cremes, One giant candy bar, 5 20 oz bottles of root beer and ranch and salsa and chips. Im loving my curves and cant wait to be 450. Loving my life now just need someone to share it with.:eat2:


----------



## Skruffypuppy (Jun 2, 2009)

way to go fairly!!! sounds like you took some good advice and really are starting to put your plan into place. Keep us all updated on the gain and goals!


----------



## jtgw (Jun 2, 2009)

fairymagic34 said:


> I have consumed over 7500 calories everyday... Last night I sat and ate over 16 tacos from taco bell, ate a box of crispy cremes, One giant candy bar, 5 20 oz bottles of root beer and ranch and salsa and chips. Im loving my curves and cant wait to be 450. Loving my life now just need someone to share it with.:eat2:



Hi Nikole

Sounds like you're pretty determined. How much do you weigh now, and how long have you been actively gaining?

I'm sure we'd all love you to post to the introduction thread and tell us more about yourself 

Jon


----------



## natasfan (Jun 2, 2009)

lol you have to eat 4 BIG MEALS, and snacks during the day.
ivy and rhonda are the best in this.
lol
they eat tons...:eat1::eat1:


----------



## raab170 (Jun 2, 2009)

if u wna gain fat eat as much calories, either fat or sugar, just before u go to bed. Also dont eat ofet, wait till u starved, and then eat ALOOOT! xD

just a suggestion... <3


----------



## bufbig (Jun 3, 2009)

Generally, for every 500 calories per day you don't burn, you'll gain an extra pound per week. So, say you only burn 2000 calories a day. Then to gain 2 pounds per week you should eat 4000 calories a day.


----------



## lawriesv (Jun 10, 2009)

Bufbig:
Based on your statement, a person "burning" 2000 calories per day who wants to gain two pounds per week should consume *3000* calories daily; a 4000 calorie ingestion would yield a *four* pound weekly gain.


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 21, 2009)

In january i was 155 pounds now i weigh 215. I eat out at a lot of fast food places like macdonalds, wendys, and burger king being my main ones. The dollar menu is my best freind. I'd rather spend 5 dollars getting five burgers than a big one with fries. Thats the cheap way to go about it. I make sure i eat high calorie foods for breakfast lunch and dinner, with an ocasional snack here and there. And I Wash it down with whole milk.


----------



## bdiazz (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi beautiful,
If you want to gain more weight, eat ice cream and drink alot of water at night before bed, another way to gain weight is to eat late at night and again alot of water, soon, you'll be 500 lbs.
I can't wait to see how beautiful you'l be. I almost fotgoten,don't your sexy double and your arme, that's a man like the most about mega fat women.
Good luck.:kiss2:
BDIAZZ


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 23, 2014)

bdiazz said:


> Hi beautiful,
> If you want to gain more weight, eat ice cream and drink alot of water at night before bed, another way to gain weight is to eat late at night and again alot of water, soon, you'll be 500 lbs.
> I can't wait to see how beautiful you'l be. I almost fotgoten,don't your sexy double and your arme, that's a man like the most about mega fat women.
> Good luck.:kiss2:
> BDIAZZ



You've gotta be kidding me......


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jun 24, 2014)

Is it possible to be that precise?! :eat1:


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jun 24, 2014)

What about ice cream or cheesecake or cookies?!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 26, 2014)

AppreSheAte said:


> What about ice cream or cheesecake or cookies?!



Check the original post dates


----------



## fallenj05 (Jul 11, 2014)

I think something that helps me a lot gaining weight is drinking whole milk
I drink about 2L a day and sometimes I make a full bottle into a 2L nesquik milkshake that adds a few more calories and I think makes it easier to drink as well


----------



## fallenj05 (Aug 5, 2014)

eating just before you go to sleep helps a lot because when you go t sleep your digestive system stops and every thing you ate immediately stored as fat that helped me gain a lot I ate a full pizza before I went to sleep for a fortnight and I gained 10 lbyou should try it anyway:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2014)

fallenj05 said:


> eating just before you go to sleep helps a lot because when you go t sleep your digestive system stops and every thing you ate immediately stored as fat that helped me gain a lot I ate a full pizza before I went to sleep for a fortnight and I gained 10 lbyou should try it anyway:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## rustydog7 (Aug 13, 2014)

fairymagic34 said:


> I have consumed over 7500 calories everyday... Last night I sat and ate over 16 tacos from taco bell, ate a box of crispy cremes, One giant candy bar, 5 20 oz bottles of root beer and ranch and salsa and chips. Im loving my curves and cant wait to be 450. Loving my life now just need someone to share it with.:eat2:



wow, I would love to see your stuffed belly with all that food in it. Well done:bow::bow:


----------

